
There are more open SEO roles in the Bay Area than qualified candidates - bishvili
https://www.elischwartz.co/the-seo-job-outlook-everything-you-wanted-to-know/
======
shannonmaloney5
I wonder how many of these SEO roles will be remote and/or outsourced

